# lost a chicken overnight



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hannah, one of my blue splash marans was dead this morning. It has been wildly hot here and since she shows no injury and I don't have raccoons or other varmints in my yard I can only think the heat got to her. She was just over a year old. The picture below is from last fall. Hannah is the one on the left with the feathery feet. I am having a sad day today. RIP pretty girl.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh no! I am sorry to hear this Catherine. It’s been a big change for my arctic poodle. Lots of water and air conditioned breaks for him and us.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Catherine :'( She was beautiful. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She is really beautiful. I am so very sorry for the loss of your little buddy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures of her as a little one. She was always very pretty and super friendly. I miss her.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I am so sorry. It is never easy to know when to intervene with chickens. When we got triple digits we give the girls frozen water bottles that they could choose to settle by. They seemed to prefer eating chilled watermelon to sitting by the frozen bottles.Ant then sometimes I think they just liked doing nothing, in the shade. Poor little Chicken, may she rest in nice, cool sleep.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charmed, thanks for the cold fruit idea! It is still hot and that will be a nice treat for the other girls.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm so sorry about your chicken. I never thought I would become so fond of a chicken, but I did, and was so sad when they were killed.


We used to put ice cubes in their water on extremely hot days - would that work for you?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Johanna said:


> I'm so sorry about your chicken. I never thought I would become so fond of a chicken, but I did, and was so sad when they were killed.
> 
> 
> We used to put ice cubes in their water on extremely hot days - would that work for you?



I knew you would totally get it when you saw this. Thanks, yes, ice cubes in water would work too. Especially since I realize I don't have much organic fruit that is really juicy, but I do have some tomatoes that I will chill too.


ETA. I just went out and added ice to one of the waterers and collected eggs from yesterday and today. There were two different maran eggs, so she laid an egg on her last day with us. What a good girl all the way to her too soon end!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Sorry about your chicken. It may sound strange to some, but I always wished I could live in a semi-rural area with a nature-loving husband, bunch of kids, dogs, and chickens for fresh eggs and a flower and vegetable garden. Got some of what I wanted in life but not all, that's how it goes. When the time comes that I'm financially able to retire, I def want to move out of the city near my brother.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How sad! I'm sorry you lost her! Yeah you can get attached to birds just as much as a dog, and some people don't understand how losing an animal, ANY animal hurts! 

I sometimes would do a necropsy when I found a parrot had died after seemly being healthy and sometimes with the females it was being 'egg bound' that caused it's demise.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That is so sad. R.I.P. Hannah.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry of your loss of Hannah - she was a beautiful bird. How cool to have found the last egg. ((HUGS)) to you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry. That is so sad. She was a sweet chicken.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your chicken, Catherine. Sometimes the weather takes us by surprise. Years ago my family's pot bellied pig passed away during a cold snap.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, and what a poignant find in her last egg, Lily CD RE. Your sweet girl is happily pecking around at the Bridge now.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly I know about egg binding and think that it is what took Salome last year, but I think Hannah went because of the heat since she had been laying well, including the day before she died. It is too hot to dig a hole today, but I will tomorrow or Saturday and have a little final goodbye before returning her to the earth.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I have had birds, so I know how a person can come to love a pet bird just like a dog. She truly was very beautiful. You did your best to take care of her, and I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. Gentle hugs.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

:chicken::Cry: Very sad; so young . Lovely girl. Our condolences,Catherine et al. Do the other girls look for her?

Martha


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Martha, I think her "sister" Miriam looks for her. I suppose they have some level of breed recognition the way dogs do and now Miriam is the only one of her kind. 



Now, I am not the sort of person who posts pictures of my plates of food on Instagram or FB, but I did make an omelette for lunch using Hannah's last eggs plus some broccoli, cheddar cheese and cayenne pepper (like spicey eggs). Here it is. It was delicious but a little bittersweet.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Aww.. maybe you can get a new chick. I’m sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

snow I was one bird over my town's limit before losing Hannah, so I will not add another. Additionally the hatchery I get my chicks from can only send three at a time as the smallest order, so I will be waiting presumably at least a couple of years before getting any new birds.


Thank you all for your kindness. People who don't love their animals or have animals wouldn't get it.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your loss of Hannah, Catherine. You made a beautiful omelette with her last egg, a perfect last testament, if you will, to her beauty. May she be abundantly blessed with a grassy patch full of insects to peck at in chicken heaven.


----------

